# most agressive.........



## Woodro (Aug 31, 2005)

Ok people what we are realy trying to get down to is what is the most blood tirsty fish when we put another fish in the tanks no matter what drives it to kill we want to see something dead and want it to be messy....We want a good show so if by agression you mean a good show around feeding time.......DUH a big skoal of P's..


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

Aren't there like 5 topics already on this?


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Ooo not another one of these


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

who cares bout this s*^t due there is other ffish that can put on a better show than a shoal of ps we should like put not to put this topic up wen u sign up to be a new member....everybody includingg myself has done it


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Great White Shark :nod:


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

I think 1 single signle neon tetra could kill a great white any day.


----------



## Woodro (Aug 31, 2005)

well i'll give you that neons given there size have and uncontrolable urge to eat. i mean think of it if you where that big would a flak of food fill you up..... i think not but a small dog or a panda would.....







maybe a few taco's.......yuuuummmm yyyuuuummmmm you know how fish like taco's


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Woodro said:


> Ok people what we are realy trying to get down to is what is the most blood tirsty fish when we put another fish in the tanks no matter what drives it to kill we want to see something dead and want it to be messy....We want a good show so if by agression you mean a good show around feeding time.......DUH a big skoal of P's..
> [snapback]1176266[/snapback]​


god i hate you


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

It's the ancient Dwarf anal puffer that blows thorns out it's ass to kill fish. Lol just go through a ton of different species and you're likely to get a finger chaser. Or....go the great white shark way


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

fish taco?


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

ya man they are found in mexico
they get up to 14 inch
and kill anything in site exept there own kind


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

piranha,fahaka,snakehead,oscar,


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

^ oscar









any of the guapote cichlids are going to be aggressive, and they have teeth also.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

My oscar is more agressive than any guapote, red devil, or flowerhorns I've owned up to this date.......

My #1 agressive fish is Uaru Amphiacanthoides... these bitches are so tough they eat wood!


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

sweet fish lemmy. those look like pure bad asses.


----------

